# Is Australian towercrane (high risk) licence valid in Germany?



## towercrane (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm in the process of getting a 12month working visa for Germany I have the qualification in oz to erect dismantle towercranes and drive but am wanting to know will my Australian high risk license stand in Germany?


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

*search*



towercrane said:


> I'm in the process of getting a 12month working visa for Germany I have the qualification in oz to erect dismantle towercranes and drive but am wanting to know will my Australian high risk license stand in Germany?


I googled this, tower crane work in Germany, and this site came up. Hope it helps, it at least will give you something to go on, and perhaps you may contact to ask questions. If there are employers they should have the answers, the question is, will they help?


Tower Crane Operator jobs in Germany | Germanyjobs77.com


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

AFAIK your licence will not accepted. Craneworker or driver for Towercrane, brigdecrane mobilecrane etc. in Germany get a one week classe at DEKRA or TUEV 
( german safety proof companies ) essentially is german language for proper communication.
You need an european truckdriver licence C / CE plus the additional course.


----------

